# Bertucci Sports Watch (Review)



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

With the summer here I fancied a sports watch that I could wear going walking/hiking and also if I happen to go abroad at some point (Some hope of that one!) Anyway I thought about getting one of the usual watches and I already have a Casio G-Shock which to be honest ticks pretty much all of the sports watch boxes other than the light does not last very long I thought I would get something a little different.

I had my eye on the Orient Mako for a while especially as I bought one for my father last year for Â£60 on amazon (Keep a look out, they do go up and down on amazon) but after seeing a Bertucci watch on one of the sales posts here I thought I would take a look at them.

The main thing about them is they use a titanium case that's supposed to be super light and very tough. The other thing which I do like about them is they are very honest in their advertising. The case is made in China as is clearly stated on the rear of the case and is made of one piece of metal so it has fixed spring bars. The movement is Japanese presumably Miyota and again, clearly stated on the dial. The main negative has been the lume that apparently is quite poor but this one has "Swiss luminous" On the dial, apparently these ones have a pretty decent lume and having checked it seems pretty good.

The Arabic numerals are painted on I don't really like applied numerals on these kind of watches they always look like they could fall off and just don't appear too practical. There is no lume on the numerals just lume dots that too be honest, are not big so cant see how well they will do, most of the readability of this watch at night comes from the hands.

The seconds hand is the negative for me, horrible stubby hand that doesn't reach the seconds as it should. The orange dial is not OTT and is a dark orange. The case is a darker brushed look which goes well with the orange dial I think if they used a polished case it would make the dial look too bright. Date window at 4 but personally I don't really use the date on watches except at work so its of little interest to me.

The strap is interesting and appears fairly well made. NATO strap as needed due to the fixed lugs but pretty thick and well stitched. It doesn't loop over at the end instead the two bars hold the strap down and are signed Bertucci.

The watch also has a screw down crown and is water resistant to 100m. Not tested that one yet so we will wait and see on that.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice to see something different. I do like the crown and date a 4, very cool. I think that second hand looks pretty neat. IMO, itâ€™s crying out for a Zulu strap or a longer NATO. How big is the case?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great to see another manufacturer putting the crown at the 4 position so that it doesn't dig into your wrist - that is a plus.

However - and this is personal taste - the colour of the dial and that strap does not do it for me - sorry!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2014)

The watch is 40mm and the nato is pretty long its just also thick (and new) so appears it curls up it will probably settle down soon. Its also very good quality and has been stitched over to suggest it will last reasonably well. I was considering the usual green but as I am looking to pick up a Hamilton soon and have a CWC I wanted something a bit different than the norm and fancied a bit of orange. End of the day for me its a sports watch not a military watch so its for when I go out walking or travelling, I like to use watches for what they were intended for.


----------

